# Wounded Warriors and Amazon Smile Org.



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

Wounded Warriors and Amazon Smile

If you use Amazon, please sign in under Smile.Amazon.com. In doing so, you can have them donate to charities like the Wounded Warriors Project. Since August 1st they have already contributed $1,187,900.20 to Wounded Warriors alone. 0.5% of the qualified purchase price goes to charities.

www.Smile.Amazon.com

Join me in supporting Wounded Warrior Project at smile.amazon.com
When you shop at smile.amazon.com, Amazon...
SMILE.AMAZON.COM


----------

